# Anubias petite vs. Bucephalandra



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Both. Both works.


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

Kehy said:


> Both. Both works.


I know both would work, but I don't want to have both in a tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

What I was told by the person whom I bought a couple of mini Blue Arrogant buce from
is that they should be cared for just like Anubias.
Light is a determining factor in how big the Pettite will get. The one I have in about 45 to 50 PAR is fairly large compared to most I've seen. Twice as big of leaves and twice as many also. All from the same original plant, but raised in different tanks.
The leaves on the big one are as long as a nickel but narrower.
On the small ones they are mostly just about as long as a dime in length but narrower.
Size on the buce likely follow that same pattern but they do have mini as well as regular
sizes on those. But buce are more expensive and the ones I have are slower growing.
But now that I have the buce I prefer them.
In fact I'll give you the two smaller Pettite if you want them. They both have some damage from scuds eating on them so I'd rather let them go to a good home
rather than see them disappear slowly where they are.


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> What I was told by the person whom I bought a couple of mini Blue Arrogant buce from
> is that they should be cared for just like Anubias.
> Light is a determining factor in how big the Pettite will get. The one I have in about 45 to 50 PAR is fairly large compared to most I've seen. Twice as big of leaves and twice as many also. All from the same original plant, but raised in different tanks.
> The leaves on the big one are as long as a nickel but narrower.
> ...


Yeah I was worried about the petite getting bigger leaves on new growth. Right now I'm leaning toward the buce. 
Do you happen to have a tank pic of your buce plants? 

Also thanks for the offer on those petites but I live in Canada and customs are really strict here (ordered a few plants that never arrived).


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Buu said:


> I know both would work, but I don't want to have both in a tank.


Having just one type of plant can make a tank look monotonous which is why I recommend both. With the same care needs and growth habits, it's more a question of why not. I have a 5 gallon anubias/buce tank, and having the mix of textures and colors makes it easier to appreciate them all.

At the very least, use multiple varieties of anubias. Stardust and Gold petite varieties add more visual interest, while maintaining the same shape

Here's a pic from my mixed tank. It's a blackwater, low light tank, was going for the sunken forest look.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

One of them is under a Crypt and hard to see because of, but the other is far to the back so not very good focus on it. Almost in the center. The DHG is about 2" tall on the longest
part for size perspective.










Pettite in lower light tank.








Pettite in higher light tank. Both from same original plant.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

They both pretty much have the same care requirements. But with Bucephalandra they can get crazy colors depending on variety, lighting, ferts, co2. Buces have a lot more variety to choose from, while Anubias Nana Petite is just that. I personally like to go for less common plants as their are quite a few tanks with Nana petite out there already, so it's been seen and done/more common.

Not sure when you mention Buce, if you had a specific variation/species you were gonna go with or if you meant just any mini species. There are also super mini Buces that are even smalled than nana petite. Buces have a lot more different leaf patterns and structures, rhizomes can grow different (vertically or horizontally depending on species), certain species can have different color leaves (new leaves pink/red, older leaves dark blue, etc), and submersed Buces can have sparkles on them.

Here's is a thread with cheap Anubias Nana Petite and lots of Buces. Only thing is, if you want to order from Ebi/Mike, he will be out of town a few weeks (he's leaving today actually and won't be back until the 21st).
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=922161&highlight=
Take a look at the pics and of some online and see what you like more.
Although the Buces can cost a fair bit more since they are less common, so that is a factor. If money is not too big of a factor, I would go with Buces, just everything is better IMO, and there are even mini Buces with the same color as the Nana Petite. All personal preference though. Both great plants.


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

First of all, thanks to everyone who have commented. 
I think I'll be going with buce and will have several varieties. I really like their leaf patterns and the different colors they have. Hope I can grow a carpet of minis...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't be in a rush then. Personally, I've found that my buce grow slower than my anubias. I get maybe 1 leaf every 2-4 weeks, with anubias, I can get 1 leaf a week. Mine are in a low light, low fert situation though, so your milage may vary. Very nice not having algae on any leaves though, haha

That being said, they both are remarkably hard to kill, maybe with anubias being slightly more vulnerable. I've never had a buce rhyzome rot on me, and I've accidentally broken a buce into 12+ pieces once. All the pieces grew into tiny buces, then into larger ones, even if they absolutely tiny and barely had any rhyzome on them


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

I would just like to chime in that Ebi/Mike does have some excellent Buces. Also, buces are pretty easy to take care of, like it was mentioned above.

Growing a carpet is going to take alooong while, but would look awesome when completed.


----------

